# This will teach me a lesson.



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got the archery bug back again. Back in the early to mid 90s, I would shoot target with my father. More of a father/son bonding thing. I then went away to University and his shoulder started acting up towards the end of our shooting together. Then in 2000, we moved into the current house. Because we weren't shooting anymore, my father stored all the old equipment in an attached storage shed of the garage. He just passed away this June.

I decided today, after waiting patiently for the new bow to come in, to get some of the old stuff out of storage. I can recall him saying to me that I would someday get back into it. It won't be the same without him.

Well OMG. It looks like the little disturbed side storage shed got invaded by a few raccoons for a year or so. The top shelf had a few of my bow cases...covered in fossilized raccoon poop. What a bloody mess. I was not happy when I saw this. It was stuck to the top, sides, and even the bottom of the cases. It took me most of the morning to clean off 3 bow cases and a soft vinyl recurve case. Luckily enough, everything was as new inside just like the day it was stored away back in 96. Talk about memory rushes. I hadn't seen the stuff in such a long time; I had even forgotten about some of the equipment.

I shed a tear at how well preserved the bow cases kept everything. My heart sank when I saw the filth on the exterior of the cases; I wasn't certain what I would find inside.

So I have..back inside..where it will be stored from now on, my Martin Onza and Prowler target bows, Bear Medalist take down recurve, Bear Kodiak Magnum recurve, Bear Grizzly recurve, Les Dunson recurve, and Black Hawk Avenger recurve. 

Still have the second shelf, but this one looks better, as the raccoons pooped from above. I won't get to this next shelf till maybe next month. This one contains a few of my father's bows. I am curious to see if the Xi Legacy, Martin Cougar Magnum, Hoyt Pro Force, and PSE Nova are in just as good a shape. After seeing the top shelf, I don't think I have much to worry about.

I was amazed that everything looks great. It was poor storage on our part. Yes, I did look around and couldn't see any ***** or hint of them. The last time we went into this storage room was 5 years ago. So they must have come in sometime in between. No signs of them now. I was ready to kill me some *****. What a mess...and a lesson well learnt.

Thought some of you guys would enjoy my messy story and exercise in humility.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your father, but it's good to hear you're getting back into it. Were you shooting any tournies back in the early-mid 90's? Maybe we've met? 
Some of those bow names bring back memories for alot of us.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

I only attended two tournaments, one indoor and one 3D that our local archery club held during that time. We mostly shot local winter leagues, etc. 

Once the new bow comes in, then I will join a local archery club. Its time I get back into it.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Update.

My memory was wrong. My father sold the Hoyt and got himself a High Country Excalibur which needs a new string as its been in long storage with stress on its cables. Probably needs new cables also.

Likewise, it wasn't a Cougar Magnum...but a Lynx Magnum. Well I got the second half right.

Here are some photos:

My father's equipment.

His first bow, a Martin Lynx Magnum. 









PSE Nova. I think this may be the first year the offered it..but I could be wrong.









His wounded High Country Excalibur. Guess the string didn't like the long term storage.









My equipment:

Martin Onza.









Martin Prowler.









Xi Legacy.









Various fun to shoot recurves.









I am amazed that the only issue was with the High Country blowing a string. That is amazing. Well, that and the raccoon issue.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess the first thing that jumped out at me was that the compounds are lefties and the recurves are rights...??

Definitely need new cables on that High Country as well.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

That is true. At the time, I couldn't find any left handers locally..as I bought them all used. I did get rather good shooting them with both eyes open though.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pic they brought back alot of memory's my dad had a high country that was the same camo,,and an XI flatliner that was the same camo,,thanks for the pics,,


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I know what you are talking about, getting the old bows out. I got my high school archery club recurve out for my boys to shoot a couple years ago. Had a couple dozen arrows in the case and by the end of the third night half the feathers had fallen off as the arrow flew to the target. It sure was different to shoot it after all those years. Lots of fun.


----------



## Chako (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I took up an offer to shoot the club I want to join on Public Night. I am sold. 

I took out the venerable Martin Prowler. The only difference I could tell that 12 years of storage did for it was a slight porpoising of the shafts as it went down range. They stuck in the target nice and straight though.

Also noticed my shoulder blades are a little sore. Got to toughen my little used archery muscles I guess.


----------

